# eventing tickets on sale again NOW



## LizzieJ (12 July 2012)

and some dressage there too


----------



## KingfisherBlue (12 July 2012)

Yes, I spotted that, looks good! 

Good luck, peeps!


----------



## teapot (12 July 2012)

Have tried loads of combinations but the eventing sj tickets arn't there - wanted to get 2 more.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (12 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Have tried loads of combinations but the eventing sj tickets arn't there - wanted to get 2 more.
		
Click to expand...

 That is so annoying when the tickets seem to be there but aren't. The software takes ages to catch up before it goes to zero again.

Keep looking and trying. I had a similar experience before I got my tickets for that session. 

Equestrian tickets are turning up quite frequently, so hopefully, still time to get them.


----------



## teapot (12 July 2012)

I've got two anyway, just wanted a couple more as know people who are desperate to go


----------



## LizzieJ (12 July 2012)

They were there for a fair while so definitely possible if you keep checking!


----------

